# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Как организовать здоровое питание на работе в обед?

## vitalik21

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные. Примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Назрел вопрос о здоровом питании в дневное время на работе.  :doom: 

Беру с собой из дома еду приготовленную утром, как правило: сабджи, кичри, макароны с сыром или гречку с овощами. После разогрева в микроволновой печи, совсем пропадает аппетит это все есть. Не знаю почему, но вкус совсем меняется. Еще в добавок услышал в лекциях о влиянии микроволновых печей на еду. Совсем разогревать что-либо там желание отпало.
Рядом имеется столовая, но там готовят наверно догадываетесь что. Из того, что можно там поесть, это какой-нибудь гарнир, салат и выпечка.  :sorry: 

Поделитесь опытом, кто что кушает на работе.
Спасибо.  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

У нас в семье есть дежурная двухъярусная электро–пароварка. Берём её с собой на фестивали и всюду, когда обедаем вне дома. 
Готовим гречку, рис или смесь пяти круп (панча–кашу) и любые овощи (тыква очень хороша)!
Перемешивать ничего не надо, отключается по таймеру. Когда готово–засыпаем разные специи, масло или сметану. 
Потрясающе вкусно и полезно!
Все, кто понюхал этот прасад, тоже бегут в магазин за пароваркой :smilies:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

vitalik21
А если брать из дома еду в термосе?

----------


## Александра

У меня таже проблема
Готовить каждый день на работу не получается.
Но если получается что то, то это может быть:
1. Суп в термосе.Главное его налить свежий,либо если он вчерашний обязательно прокипятить,иначе прокиснет до обеда.Наливать полный термос надо(сейчас продают с широким горлом для еды и второго)
Брать каши или что то подобное в термосе не пробовала-не скажу пока ничего.
2.Брать то, что можно есть холодным.Например, салат оливье может быть основным обеденным блюдом или винегрет.Так же, можно взять рожки в помадке(перец сладкий , помидоры, тамат паста, можно фасоль, соевый соус, соль,Сахар), сегодня ела это на обед, вкусные даже еле теплые. Можно взять салат из риса(рис,майонез,слад кукуруза,огурец)
К борщу,супу или винегрету хорошо бы взять хлеб.
Можно так же брать пиццу или пирожки (те же овощи с хлебом, только не противные в холодном виде) и употребить с чаем.

----------


## vitalik21

Наверно лучше брать еду в термосе, на мой взгляд. В интернете посмотрел, есть термосы универсальные, для разных блюд с отсеками. Можно даже супчики брать и вторые блюда одновременно. Единственное будет лишняя сумка в нагрузку.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Хорошая тема. На самом деле у многих такая проблема, для тех кто занят днем чем либо.

И что интересно,  самое полезное это именно плотный обед, в полдень.

Удивился, в Индии многие крестьяне (казалось бы свободный график)  берут обед с собой.

И если вспомнить Кришна тоже брал узелки с собой, а может и в обед приносили.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Харе Кришна дорогие преданные. Примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
> 
> Назрел вопрос о здоровом питании в дневное время на работе. 
> 
> Беру с собой из дома еду приготовленную утром, как правило: сабджи, кичри, макароны с сыром или гречку с овощами. После разогрева в микроволновой печи, совсем пропадает аппетит это все есть. Не знаю почему, но вкус совсем меняется. Еще в добавок услышал в лекциях о влиянии микроволновых печей на еду. Совсем разогревать что-либо там желание отпало.
> Рядом имеется столовая, но там готовят наверно догадываетесь что. Из того, что можно там поесть, это какой-нибудь гарнир, салат и выпечка. 
> 
> Поделитесь опытом, кто что кушает на работе.
> Спасибо.


Вы все правильно делаете - дома готовите, каждый день берете прасадам с собой - это лучший вариант. по поводу микроволновой печи - просто расслабтесь, не занимайтесь самовнушением. есть холодное или бхогу в кафе - много хуже. если совсем довнушались - купите маленькую плиточку электрическую и пару металлических тарелок - плоскую и глубокую (их можно найти в магазине туристического инвентаря), и грейте в них на плиточке себе прасадам. или если не жалко 1500-2000 т.р., купите на работу маленькую печку-духовку и грейте там в металлических тарелках, так меньше запахов будет.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Как-то мне в рассылке пришел такой вот текст, там есть ценные мысли:
*
Здоровое питание: быстрые обеды по Аюрведе -- аюрведический "фаст-фуд"*

    Самое важное, что нужно помнить об Аюрведическом подходе к питанию: еда должна быть тёплой и свежеприготовленной. Употребление тёплой пищи питает и уравновешивает все доши. И есть способ быстро приготовить такой полезный обед, например, собираясь на работу, или даже на работе. Ниже - замечательные альтернативы бутербродам, фаст-фуду и подобному.

    1. Приобретите качественный термос из нержавеющей стали. Лучше выбрать термос пониже и пошире. Утром приготовьте на кухне овощное рагу с добавлением крупы и бобов мунгдала (или любых других бобовых, замоченных на ночь). Причём готовить нужно не полное время, а всего несколько минут, как описано в рецепте в конце этой статьи. Залейте в термос это кипящее блюдо и плотно закройте крышку. Упакуйте несколько чапати или бездрожжевых лепёшек (или бездрожжевого лаваша). Для приготовления ласси, возьмите пустую стеклянную ёмкость и наполните её на четверть домашним йогуртом или свежим кислым молоком и на ещё на две четверти кипяченой водой комнатной температуры, добавьте сахар и специи по вкусу (например, 1 ч.л. розовой воды). Закройте наполненную ёмкость крышкой и интенсивно взбалтывайте в течение 1-2 минут. Возьмите все это с собой на работу, и у вас получится тёплый и полезный обед.

    2. Если при столовой в месте вашей работы есть небольшая кухня, поставьте там медленноварку; медленноварка - это электрическая пароварка для медленного приготовления пищи, в течение 6–12 часов, при невысокой температуре, около 93 градусов по Цельсию.Соберите дома все ингредиенты для сытного супа (нарезанные овощи, промытую крупу, замоченные с вечера бобовые, специи и так далее). Когда прийдёте на работу, просто поместите всё это в медленноварку, и добавьте нужное количество воды. Возьмите с собой несколько пресных лепёшек (чапати или лаваш) и ласси. Ваш обед приготовится к тому времени, когда вы захотите поесть, и он будет свежим и горячим. Только не забудьте включить медленноварку. :-)

    3. Консилиум врачей Махариши Аюрведы рекомендует избегать покупных йогуртов, поскольку они - с различными добавками, более того - с крахмалом и даже желатином. Лучше всего делать свежий домашний йогурт (Мистхи-Дахи), поскольку в нём есть натуральные молочнокислые бактерии, помогающие поддерживать здоровую кишечную флору (микрофлору кишечника). Покупные йогурты трудны для переваривания; Также они пролежали на полках магазинов много времени, и молочнокислые бактерии в них бесполезны. Многие люди едят эти йогурты в качестве лёгкой закуски, следствием этого - это простуды, застойные явления и прибавление в весе.

    4. В качестве лёгкой закуски ешьте финики, удаляя косточки и добавляя небольшое количество масла гхи (ги). Миндаль и изюм, а также свежие сладкие фрукты тоже помогут сохранить энергию и баланс в организме. Тёплое молоко с добавлением специй тоже замечательно подойдет для перерывов "на кофе".

*  Рецепты здоровых и полезных "быстрых обедов" ("fast food")
*
    1. Обед в термосе
  # полстакана чечевицы (мунгдала или любой чечевицы, замоченной на ночь, в крайнем случае - других бобовых);
  # полстакана риса (лучше всего риса басмати);
  # стакан свежих нарезанных овощей (например, кабачок, морковь, тыква, разные виды капусты, но без картофеля и обычной капусты);
  # 1 чайная ложка подходящих специй;
  # около литра кипятка;
  # 1 чайная ложка масла гхи (ги).
    Нагрейте масло гхи в сковороде на слабом огне. Добавьте специи, а затем овощи, и жарьте на сковороде с крышкой несколько минут. Добавьте рис и чечевицу (бобовые), и всё размешайте. Добавьте кипяток и готовьте всего несколько минут. Вылейте всё в термос из нержавеющей стали и плотно закройте крышку. Держите закрытым примерно 4 часа. Приготовление в термосе будет закончено к обеденному перерыву.

    2. Обед на медленноварке
  # полстакана чечевицы (мунгдала или любой чечевицы, замоченной на ночь, в крайнем случае - других бобовых, например, фасоли);
  # полстакана подходящей вам крупы (лучше гречневой, пшеничной или риса);
  # стакан нарезанных овощей;
  # 1 чайная ложка подходящих специй;
  # 1 чайная ложка масла гхи (ги);
  # 1,5 литра горячей воды;
  # соль по вкусу.
    Поместите все ингредиенты в медленноварку. Готовьте при высокой температуре в течение 2 часов, или при низкой в течение 4 часов.

----------


## Александра

Кстати мини-плитка у меня была идея, надо приобрести.Лучше уж есть разогретое на такой плитке чем в микроволновке или вообще голодать на работе от нечего есть.

----------


## vitalik21

Харе Кришна.
Не стал откладывать дело в долгий ящик, пошел и купил два маленьких термоса по 0,5л с широким горлышком. Пользуюсь всего два дня. Хочу сказать, что очень доволен. Сегодня брал с собой гречку с морковкой, в обед она была приятно теплая, не горячая конечно как с печки, но для обеда самое то. Так же брал напиток во втором термосе, тоже самое. 
Брал сие хозяйство в "Метро С&С" по цене 250р. за штуку.

Забыл добавить, термосы не текут, можно вверх тормашками носить.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

гречку можно в термосе запаривать...хлопот еще меньше
Насыпал гречку, залил кипяточком, закрыл и на работу. К обеду она как раз готова.
Только надо с соотношением крупы и воды приспособиться.  :smilies:

----------


## Anton N

Я от безисходности весной купил Термос VITRO Lunch box vt-1500. Прилично держит. Тепло уходит через верх в основном. Если поставить в чехол, сверху крышку дополнительно накрыть стеганной прихваткой, и все это поставить в рюкзак, то через 6 часов суп и второе горячие. Если беру что-то одно, то в нижнюю емкость наливаю кипяток, иначе остывает быстро.
По теплу ел в машине, а сейчас неласково, засада( На месте невозможно нормально разложиться и пообедать, вот и вся аюрведа...

----------


## DmitriyIv

> У нас в семье есть дежурная двухъярусная электро–пароварка. Берём её с собой на фестивали и всюду, когда обедаем вне дома. 
> Готовим гречку, рис или смесь пяти круп (панча–кашу) и любые овощи (тыква очень хороша)!
> Перемешивать ничего не надо, отключается по таймеру. Когда готово–засыпаем разные специи, масло или сметану. 
> Потрясающе вкусно и полезно!
> Все, кто понюхал этот прасад, тоже бегут в магазин за пароваркой


Т.е. в случае готовки риса или круп, вы моете и кладете в пароварку, без всяких предварительных замачиваний. Сколько занимает готовка в сумме?

----------


## DmitriyIv

> У меня таже проблема
> Готовить каждый день на работу не получается.
> Но если получается что то, то это может быть:
> 1. Суп в термосе.Главное его налить свежий,либо если он вчерашний обязательно прокипятить,иначе прокиснет до обеда.Наливать полный термос надо(сейчас продают с широким горлом для еды и второго)
> Брать каши или что то подобное в термосе не пробовала-не скажу пока ничего.


  Я готовлю каждое утро суп, предлагаю и переливаю в термос (500мл с широким горлом), предварительно нагреваю его кипятком изнутри. Вкушаю это в обед без разогрева. Суп остывает, но теплый. Ем прямо из термоса, чтобы холодная тарелка не остудила еще теплый суп.

  В командировках делаю только каши. Отмеривается порция крупы, добавляется туда масло специи, соль, можно изюма. Потом сливается из термоса горячая вода - для разогрева термоса, тут же быстро туда засыпается приготовленная смесь и заливается кипятком, воды должно быть по высоте столько, сколько крупы.
К обеду это все сваривается и можно есть. Нужно не забыть предложить перед вкушением. Хлеб в командировки беру свой, он долго хранится.

----------


## DmitriyIv

> Как-то мне в рассылке пришел такой вот текст, там есть ценные мысли:
> 
> *  Рецепты здоровых и полезных "быстрых обедов" ("fast food")
> *
>     1. Обед в термосе
>   # полстакана чечевицы (мунгдала или любой чечевицы, замоченной на ночь, в крайнем случае - других бобовых);
>   # полстакана риса (лучше всего риса басмати);
>   # стакан свежих нарезанных овощей (например, кабачок, морковь, тыква, разные виды капусты, но без картофеля и обычной капусты);
>   # 1 чайная ложка подходящих специй;
> ...


На какое количество блюд рассчитаны эти пропорции?

----------


## DmitriyIv

Стеганная прихватка для термоса - это надо взять на вооружение )

----------


## DmitriyIv

Прочитал, что молоко непосредственно перед сном очень вредно. С работы возвращаюсь поздно.
Может кто подскажет, не испортится ли молоко, если утром налить в термос в горячем виде? Кто имеет опыт?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Настоящее молоко скиснет :sed: 
За час до сна можно попить дома.

----------


## DmitriyIv

не получается. Нет часа до сна, ложусь сразу после омовения и гаура-арати. Может быть сначала выпить, а потом омываться? )

----------


## Милана

> Прочитал, что молоко непосредственно перед сном очень вредно. С работы возвращаюсь поздно.
> Может кто подскажет, не испортится ли молоко, если утром налить в термос в горячем виде? Кто имеет опыт?


У меня за целый день в термосе не скисало,а становилось топлёным. Молоко беру на рынке,домашнее,там же у продавцов и услышала,что они любят себе
молоко на ночь в термос ставить и утром топлёное получается. Имеется в виду,кипячёное,горячее молоко.

----------


## Милана

Ещё корочка с верху получалась,потому что молоко домашнее,жирное.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Прочитал, что молоко непосредственно перед сном очень вредно


да нее. 
ночью молоко находится в желудке и взаимодействует с тонкой оболочкой желудка и по центральному каналу поднимают чистые виды огня через сердце к мозгу, человек начинает лучше ориентироваться и соображать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ещё корочка с верху получалась,потому что молоко домашнее,жирное.


Везёт Вам, у нас в термосе скисало. Наверное, зависит от свежести молока. 
Надо пробовать :smilies:

----------


## Милана

> Везёт Вам, у нас в термосе скисало. Наверное, зависит от свежести молока. 
> Надо пробовать


Так главное,что получалось ещё вкуснее,чем если так просто на огне топить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так главное,что получалось ещё вкуснее,чем если так просто на огне топить.


 :good:  :heart:

----------


## DmitriyIv

> У меня за целый день в термосе не скисало,а становилось топлёным. Молоко беру на рынке,домашнее,там же у продавцов и услышала,что они любят себе
> молоко на ночь в термос ставить и утром топлёное получается. Имеется в виду,кипячёное,горячее молоко.


О, джай! Буду практиковать)

----------


## DmitriyIv

> да нее. 
> ночью молоко находится в желудке и взаимодействует с тонкой оболочкой желудка и по центральному каналу поднимают чистые виды огня через сердце к мозгу, человек начинает лучше ориентироваться и соображать.


А вот тут другое мнение  :doom: 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post26498
Я именно упирал, что непосредственно перед сном: выпил и на боковую. Кому верить?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Я именно упирал, что непосредственно перед сном: выпил и на боковую. Кому верить?


не помню кто сказал, но кто-то из авторитетных преданных, что молока на ночь нужно столько пить, сколько утром не вызовет слизи во рту.
Считаю полным бредом, что молоко нельзя пить сразу перед сном. Против молока выступают различные люди, различные книги, но это все не от божественных качеств. Необходимо так же понимать, что аюрведа это наука, которая затрагивает все модусы.
Молоко пью его всегда и сразу перед сном и после сна непосредственно.
Тут еще мнение есть что молоко можно пить холодным. Я очень склонен доверять словам Лакшми Нараяне Дасу, который чётко выразился, что холодное молоко пить не рекомендуется вообще.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Если есть противоречивые мнения, лучше доверять шастрам. Говардхандхари прабху цитирует шастры, в том числе и на счет употребления молока. Другие же просто высказывают свое мнение.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Если есть противоречивые мнения, лучше доверять шастрам.


Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что молоко нужно пить маленькими глотками и очень горячим, насколько выдерживает рот, но не обжигаться. Тогда оно будет способствовать развитию сознания, что крайне необходимо для обретения духовного знания. Если же молоко стало теплым или недостаточно горячим, то просто перерабатывается в мочу. Прабхупада даже иногда оставлял недопитое молоко, если чувствовал, что температура упала.
Как мы видим Прабхупада не рекомендовал пить молоко холодным, так же Лакшми Нараяна Дас говорил об этом.
Шастры могут находиться в различных модусах, поэтому мнение авторитета, более конкретно может определить ситуацию.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Странно, доктор Торсунов О.Г. говорит что молоко не дневной напиток по своей природе, именно поэтому современные учёные в своих экспериментах видят вред молока в виду того, что оно днём не переваривается, так как опыты делают только днём. Так оно и есть, ибо его надо пить перед сном и рано утром до 6 утра, пока не произошла полная смена луны на солнце.
 :umnik2:

----------


## Олег Огнин

Можно так же начать потихоньку агитировать людей на работе по поводу здорового питания, аюрведы, кинуть диск с лекциями, книжёнку... Должно помочь для улучшения общей атмосферы коллектива как плацдарм для следующей фазы проповеди или вообще как промежуточное положение перед повсеместным переходом на прасад.

----------


## Олег Огнин

> не помню кто сказал, но кто-то из авторитетных преданных, что молока на ночь нужно столько пить, сколько утром не вызовет слизи во рту.


 Аударья Дхама Прабху.
Пейте дети молоко, будете здоровы!   :smilies:

----------


## DmitriyIv

> Можно так же начать потихоньку агитировать людей на работе по поводу здорового питания, аюрведы, кинуть диск с лекциями, книжёнку... Должно помочь для улучшения общей атмосферы коллектива как плацдарм для следующей фазы проповеди или вообще как промежуточное положение перед повсеместным переходом на прасад.


Только очень осторожно. Проповедуйте, но не навязывайте, займите позицию ответов на вопросы интересующихся, вам - вопрос, вы ответили, сами не разжигайте, не тревожьте людей, без фанатизма. При всей невинности и чистоте начальству может не понравится распространение каких либо идей (журналов, брошюр, флаеров и дисков) не касающихся производства даже на кухне. 
  Мне уже сделали такое внушение от начальства, я был очень озадачен, что такое мнение может возникнуть (. Не испортите почву для проповеди.
 Но это нужно делать, по другому не получится  :smilies:

----------


## DmitriyIv

Вот тут нашел немного рецептов для термоса



*Простое Кичри*


Начнём с простого народно-йогического блюда «Кичри». Освоив на нём основные принципы, можно без труда перейти к сочинению собственных рецептов. Основные ингридиенты этого блюда - рис и дал. Существует множество вариантов их сочетаний со специями и овощами. Это может быть сладкое, пряное, острое или солёное блюдо или всех вкусов понемногу. Как правило используют мунг-дал, в нашем регионе называемый «маш», его можно с успехом заменить на красную чечевицу, желтый или белый лущёный дал. В принципе используются любые лущёные сорта бобовых, время варки которых соответствовует времени варки риса. Из более тяжёлых сортов, таких как нут, фасоль, чечевица, горох, кичри не получится, но получится плов. Для приготовления на одну персону понадобится:

1. Термос 0,6л 2. Рис басмати – ½ стакана (или другой сорт длинного риса, время варки которого не превышает 20 мин.) 3. Мунг-дал лущёный – ¼ стакана (за неимением оного в близлежащих магазинах можно заменить на красную чечевицу или маш (нелущёный мунг) который необходимо предварительно вымачивать в тёплой воде до состояния проростания. На это как правило уходит от 12 до 24 часов. Пророщенный и обсушенный он храниться в холодильнике до 4-5 суток) 4. Гхи – 1 ст.л. (топлёное масло) 5. Специи: кумин, фенхель, куркума – в равных частях 1 ч.л. 6. Соль – по вкусу (нерафинированная каменная, морская, черная)

Чтобы потратить минимум времени на сам процесс приготовления и получить гарантированный результат, необходимо выполнить и запомнить следущий ряд действий:

1. Залить пустой термос кипятком для прогрева. Эта нехитрая процедура необходима для поддержания оптимального температрного режима.
2. Отмерить рис и дал и промыть в кастрюле. Залить кипящей водой в пропорции 1:2
3. Доведя до кипения добавить специи, соль, гхи и варить 1 минуту.
4. Переложить «блюдо» в прогретый термос.

Здесь мешкать не стоит! Важно не дать продукту остыть. Оперативно сливаем кипящую жидкость и затем быстрыми, точными движениями большой столовой ложки перекладываем рисово-даловую смесь. Кичри готово уже через 1,5 – 2 часа. Ничего плохого с ним не случиться и через 3-5 часов. Однако если вы приготовили кичри утром, а открыли вечером, вкус уже не тот, пища остывает или переваривается.

*Сладкое Кичри*


К предыдущему варианту добавляются любые натуральные подсластители:

1. Например немного сухофруктов: Изюм – 1 ст.л или 3-4 финика, инжир – 2-3 шт и т.п.
2. или 0,5 – 1 ч.л. коричневого сахара
3. Специи: гвоздика – 3шт, кардамон – 2 коробочки корица – 1/2 ч.л., куркума 1/3ч.л

*Суп из красной чечевицы (Меджемек чорба)*


Это замечательное национальное турецкое блюдо очень просто приготовить. Красная чечевица обладает небольшим высушивающим свойством и сладким послевкусием. Из всех бобовых она наиболее легко усваивается. Для приготовления одной порции в термосе 0.5 понадобится:

1. Чечевица красная – ½ стакана.
2. Морковь – 1 шт. среднего размера.
3. Лук порей (сладкий) – в объеме, равном моркови.
4. Специи: орегано, чабрец, кориандр молотый, красный перец, смешанные в равных частях – 1/3 ч.л.
5. Гхи – 1 ст.л.
6. Соль (морская или каменная) – по вкусу. Процедура и время приготовления такая же, как и описанное выше кичри.

*Кхир*


Кхир – сладкое праздничное блюдо, для приготовления которого уходит много времени. Это молочное лакомство требует соблюдения определенных правил – чтобы получился настоящий кхир, а не суррогат, используется натуральное коровье молоко, которое предварительно упаривают на две трети с добавлением сахара, фактически доводя для консистенции сгущенного молока, и затем на медленном огне варят рис несколько часов до получения однородной массы. Обязательным ингридиентом в этом блюде является кардамон, который способствует лучшему перевариванию и нейтрализует способность этого блюда излишне усиливать капха дошу. Кхир употребляют в холодном виде в качестве десерта. По свойствам он сладкий, тяжелый, поэтому как правило им «заедают» традиционную остроту индийской пищи.

Приготовление кхира в термосе позволяет сэкономить массу времени, хотя этот вариант не может полностью конкурировать с традиционным многочасовым методом приготовления. Если вы хотите настоящий праздничный кхир, молоко все равно придется упаривать, но не придется следить за варкой на медленном огне. Кхир готовят только из круглых сортов риса или из особого сорта тонкой индийской вермишели. В праздничный вариант обычно добавляют различные сорта орехов: миндаль, фисташки, или, что считается особым шиком, орешки чероул. Из специй, помимо кардамона, как правило присутствует шафран. Иногда также добавляют немного изюма. Рассмотрим вариант приготовления кхира в рассчете на 4 порции (помещается в термос 0.5 литра). Нам понадобится чуть больше литра молока, 4-5 коробочек (стручков) кардамона, сахарный песок (5-8 столовых ложек, завист от того, насколько сладкий вы хотите кхир), 10-12 орехов миндаля, щепотка шафрана, 4-5 столовых ложек круглого риса.

Если мы делаем полный вариант с упариванием молока, упариваем его на две трети, или хотя бы на половину. Если мы делаем «фаст-фуд» вариант, то просто берем 400 мл. молока, добавляем сахар, и помешивая доводим до кипения. Далее закладываем рис, зернышки кардамона (предварительно извлекаем их из стручков) и разделенные на две половинки орешки миндаля. Продолжая помешивать, варим 5-7 минут, в конце добавляем шафран и перекладываем содержимое в предварительно прогретый термос. Оставляем все это на ночь (5-8 часов), утром кхир готов! Перед подачей его обычно остужают.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Т.е. в случае готовки риса или круп, вы моете и кладете в пароварку, без всяких предварительных замачиваний. Сколько занимает готовка в сумме?


Простите, не увидела Ваш вопрос...
Крупы без замачивания в пароварке варятся 40 минут. Но в идеале рис всегда надо замачивать на несколько часов (или хотя бы на полчаса), чтобы убрать лишний крахмал!

Овощи готовятся 20-30минут.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Лучше замачивать, потому что в пароварка не варит, а мучает... Там же кипения нет.
В моей пароварке даже замоченный часа на 3 маш после 45 минут "варки" остается твердоватым. Не то чтобы его было трудно жевать, нет, просто явно тверже чем из кастрюли.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, бобовые надо замачивать! Лучше на ночь.
Получается, что в пароварке *всё*варится дольше в 2 раза!

И всё вкусней в 2 раза :good:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Но, видимо, на работе не везде удобно в ней готовить...если только в личном кабинете  :smilies:

----------


## DmitriyIv

> Харе Кришна.
> Не стал откладывать дело в долгий ящик, пошел и купил два маленьких термоса по 0,5л с широким горлышком. Пользуюсь всего два дня. Хочу сказать, что очень доволен. Сегодня брал с собой гречку с морковкой, в обед она была приятно теплая, не горячая конечно как с печки, но для обеда самое то. Так же брал напиток во втором термосе, тоже самое. 
> Брал сие хозяйство в "Метро С&С" по цене 250р. за штуку.
> 
> Забыл добавить, термосы не текут, можно вверх тормашками носить.


Существенный недостаток это вес термоса. Два термоса это уже полкило веса пустой тары.

----------

